# Raf's HT Gear



## Raf (Jun 17, 2007)

Here's a partial list of what I got:

Onkyo TX-DS898 7.1 Receiver as Pre/Pro
Parasound HCA-855A 5-ch Amp
Polk R50 Mains
Polk CSi20 Center
Polk R15 Surrounds (got 4 for 7.1, but still need an amp for the back speakers, which I'll get eventually)
Denon DVD2200 universal player
Yamaha CDV-W901 LD player
Samsung 40" LCD (LN-S4051D)
6 cuft sub (driver : TC1000 DVC, coils in parallel) tuned to about 22 Hz (not optimal, I know)
Samson S1000 pro amp (only one channel works)
SVS subsonic filter
Comcast HD (Scientific Atlanta 3250HD)

Pictures coming up soon.


Rafael


----------

